# a simple Lcd/Led to replace old CRT ~ 5k-7K ~



## dpluvuall (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi
i need to buy a monitor to replace my crt monitor.

Usage        : 720P Movies ONLY
Screen size : 20' -22' ???? Suggestions required
Type          : LCD or LED
Other req.   : would prefer a non reflective, good contrast and acceptable viewing angle type + A nice warranty...
Brand         : Not sure..... newer brands nowadays are also quite competitive over quality stuff......
Price          : Cheapest possible as it's only purpose would be for watching movie on my old pc ment for this purpose only
                   MAX 8K.....
Plan to buy : In 1 week

Any other monitors worth mentioning having better price to quality ratio are also welcomed... but price must not be too steep


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: a simple Lcd/Led to replace old CRT Crap ~ 5k-7K ~*

best 20 incher - Dell IN2030M - Cost around 6k
best 21.5 incher - Dell S2240L 21.5 - Cost around 8.5k
recommended u go for 21.5 as it's IPS panel also


----------



## dpluvuall (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: a simple Lcd/Led to replace old CRT Crap ~ 5k-7K ~*



Nerevarine said:


> best 20 incher - Dell IN2030M - Cost around 6k
> best 21.5 incher - Dell S2240L 21.5 - Cost around 8.5k
> recommended u go for 21.5 as it's IPS panel also



Well i searched online
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.8390/- | Snapdeal.com

any other site with cheaper rates


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: a simple Lcd/Led to replace old CRT Crap ~ 5k-7K ~*

^ Try searching locally. S2240L should be available for 8K now. Worth getting it.


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: a simple Lcd/Led to replace old CRT Crap ~ 5k-7K ~*

I'm looking to replace my old and dying CRT monitor too. The Dell IN2030M is out of stock on online retailers apart from snapdeal which is selling it for 8k! Are there any other good ones between 5k-6k? Thanks!


----------



## isaac12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

bump?


----------

